# How does insurance work with the Uber rental program (on the clock, personal miles, parked, etc)



## caspian915 (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm planning on testing out Uber as a side gig with the rental option (probably via Avis). I know everyone rails against this option, but for my situation I think it's worth giving it a try and evaluate later on whether I want to continue, get a cheap used car, etc. I'm curious about how the insurance works:

1) I know I'm covered while I'm on the clock. What happens when it's parked near my house? I live in a city and only have street parking, and I'm worried about the off chance someone swipes me or breaks into the car. What if it's parked at my regular job because I plan on taking passengers in the evening? 

2) I don't currently own a car, haven't for a few years now (because of expense and it wasn't necessary for daily life). I carry GEICO non-owner's insurance and rent cars on my Chase credit card that includes CDW, so I haven't had full insurance in awhile. I realize neither of those are useful for this situation, but if I want to be able to run the occasional errand or maybe even take a day trip outside the city, how does the insurance work if I'm changing cars every 4-8 weeks? 

I want to focus on the above questions. I am not naive about the downsides of the rental program, but I'm giving it a go for a couple of reasons: 

- I have plenty of time in my week right now to work extra hours. Several times in my past I've worked 2 jobs which required a lot of balancing hours and expectations and commuting 3 times a day, so this is a lot easier from my perspective. I also keep myself better organized and away from bad habits and wasted time when I am busy making money.

- Since I don't own a car at the moment, getting used to the ins-and-outs and habits of owning one in my new city without committing to buying right away is a useful benefit while doing this. 

- As I stated above, I have a regular job with regular benefits, so I am not desperate for money and if I don't like doing the job or it's not worth it, I can quit without concern. This money is for saving, paying down debt, protecting against surprise expenses, stuff like that. In the past I have enjoyed doing DoorDash/Uber Eats by bike and the extra cash was nice to save or pay an extra bill or go out to eat, so I can go back to doing that even though it is more exhausting.

- While the cost of the rental is an obvious negative, my guesstimates for the monthly cost of buying and maintaining a car right now (finance plus insurance) suggest this wouldn't be that much more of a cost burden for the time being. I can reevaluate in a few months and hopefully the uber driving will lead to saving up a solid down payment.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Your rental must be for rideshare use , more likely Uber and Lift only. It will cost you around 250 week all included. You can rent thru the app and pick up on the location they will give you . Not all rental locations rent for rideshare. They will assist you on register the car to the platform at the time of rental .


----------

